# Post VapeCon interview



## SparkySA (3/9/19)

These are a few questions I would like to ask the eciggs staff about Vapecon

1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes

2. When you sneeze is it fruity or desserty? 

3. What was the wierdest thing you saw at vapecon besides me

4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome

5. If there is one thing you would change or improve what would that be and why? 

6. What is your current vape setup(Addy and mod) 

@Rob Fisher and the rest of the organizers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/9/19)

Great questions @SparkySA 

I will try answer

1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge success
For me it was the unknown. We plan for several things that could go wrong, but one never knows at an event like this what could go wrong. Anything out of the ordinary that one wouldn't think could happen. Thankfully nothing like that happened and the problems that did occur were manageable and we could deal with them. But that's what worries me the most - things one cant plan for easily.

2. When you sneeze is it fruity or desserty? 
Fruity Ice

3. What was the wierdest thing you saw at vapecon besides me
I didnt see you @SparkySA - so apologies for that - I have to say I didnt see any very weird things this year. Last year there was a guy with a gas mask in the queue (you can see the picture of him in last year's photo thread). 

4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome
Yes, there were a few. The Vaporesso stand, the amount of International exhibitors (well, that was no suprise, since we knew in advance having signed them up) but seeing them on the day was quite something. Timo ODV. The Gobo light with our VapeCon logo. The photowall underneath the soundbooth - we weren't sure how that would turn out but it turned out to be awesome.

5. If there is one thing you would change or improve what would that be and why? 
Not much really - we did everything we planned to do and it worked out well. I'd say I would have liked the general volume of the sound system to have been lowered a bit throughout the event. We have noted this.

6. What is your current vape setup(Addy and mod) 
I have about 6 vapes in rotation at most times. Currently vaping my Reo/RM2 with Blackbird in it and a Minikin with disposable Mystique and Prime Vape PomCool in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Here we go @SparkySA 

1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes

After having done this for a few years and knowing just how much preparation that Hi Ho @Silver does there wasn't anything that was worrying me... I guess I was worried about the economic climate and that did have an effect on the numbers but despite a slight drop in number VapeCon was a huge success! I always base success on happy vendors and happy visitors and I know both were happy!

2. When you sneeze is it fruity or desserty? 

Icy and fruity! 

3. What was the wierdest thing you saw at vapecon besides me

There wasn't much in the way of Weirdos this year... some coloured hair but I love that... nothing comes to mind but maybe that's because I'm used to Vape Conventions and very little seems weird these days!

4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome

A few of the stands like Vaporesso, White Snow and Smok... also the massive screen at the Riot Squad stand... and some of the promo girls! 

5. If there is one thing you would change or improve what would that be and why? 

The team was really on track this year and it has to have been the smoothest VapeCon ever... I can't say I was stressed at any time... I guess there is the odd tweak here and there but nothing substantial to change... personally I would turn the music down a bit but maybe that's just because I'm an old fart!

6. What is your current vape setup(Addy and mod) 

Spyder GT and Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

I hope the rest of the gang also answers this, thanks oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> Great questions @SparkySA
> 
> I will try answer
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, it's always great to hear from the admins and you can be proud of this year it looked amazing, it was my first expo ever and I was very impressed and will go next year as well, will start to save from tommorow....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Remember to tag someone in your admin team to answer @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Remember to tag someone in your admin team to answer @Silver



I will do @SparkySA 

I know most of the guys are taking a well deserved break and spending time with family - after an intense few days pretty much focused on vaping. So give them a chance...

@Alex , @Kuhlkatz , @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (4/9/19)

@SparkySA 
1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes

I was most worried that @Silver would have a medical emergency, but yeah.. things turned out alright this year, mostly buttery smooth.

2. When you sneeze is it fruity or desserty?

Tobacco Cigar with a kick

3. What was the wierdest thing you saw at vapecon besides me

@Daniel  in the best way. 

4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome

The Coffee van from Rebel Revolution Vape 

5. If there is one thing you would change or improve what would that be and why?

The only two things that come to mind are the weather and attendance. But both are beyond our control.

6. What is your current vape setup(Addy and mod)
Sigelei Shikra + Aegis Single coil | Voopoo Alpha One + Aegis Single Coil. (Just add some good 18mg Tobacco juice)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Hehehe ek dink nou daaraan.... Die promo girls het amper so lekker gelyk soos die juices op vapecon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> Great questions @SparkySA
> 
> I will try answer
> 
> ...



@Silver so you got yourself a disposable Mystique! What do you think of it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Alex said:


> @SparkySA
> 1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes
> 
> I was most worried that @Silver would have a medical emergency, but yeah.. things turned out alright this year, mostly buttery smooth.
> ...



What was the problem with the weather @Alex?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go @SparkySA
> 
> 4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome
> 
> A few of the stands like Vaporesso, White Snow and Smok... also the massive screen at the Riot Squad stand... and some of the promo girls!



@Rob Fisher loves the girls . There are always pics of him flanked by two young beauties!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher loves the girls . There are always pics of him flanked by two young beauties!



Yeah problem is them girls only do that kind of thing if you are holding a puppy or if your on pension... if us slightly younger lot tries to have a picture with one on each arm... Your a creep

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Yeah problem is them girls only do that kind of thing if you are holding a puppy or if your on pension... if us slightly younger lot tries to have a picture with one on each arm... Your a creep



(Must remember to bring a puppy with next year..)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

Adephi said:


> (Must remember to bring a puppy with next year..)



Make sure its something really cute... The more the cute the better the pull.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver so you got yourself a disposable Mystique! What do you think of it?



Indeed I did - I actually got a pack of 3 before VapeCon because I was struggling to find time to pitstop all my devices - it would have taken me about an hour or two to pitstop and I just ran out of time. So the Mystique came to the rescue.

Loving it. Flavour is about 7/10 - not quite in the leagues of a Skyline or Dvarw - but the tradeoff is a good one. No pitstopping required - just put on a new tank and off you go. I think I will use it more frequently for those situations where you need to go quickly to an unexpected meeting. Its great and I am enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/19)

Hooked said:


> What was the problem with the weather @Alex?



On Sunday morning it felt like hell had literally frozen over, but luckily things warmed up nicely thanks to all those glowing coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

So how do you guys process al this, I mean I am overwhelmed having 2 working mods with addys, you guys get bombarded by people like me with stupid questions all the time, and not talking about the reviews and stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

I would also like to review a juice or 2 nudge nudge wink wink....... I mean who says no to sample juice....... Ummmm not me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Alex said:


> @SparkySA
> 1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes
> 
> I was most worried that @Silver would have a medical emergency, but yeah.. things turned out alright this year, mostly buttery smooth.
> ...


Thanks for the great feedback

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I would also like to review a juice or 2 nudge nudge wink wink....... I mean who says no to sample juice....... Ummmm not me


Reviewers buy their own stuff and review it. After a long time of doing regular reviews and people actually find your reviews interresting, vendors/manufacturers might start to send you stuff to review. The really good/top reviewers still buy their own stuff, so they have regular reviews and not just wait a month or two till they get new stuff for free, and most important if you buy yourself, people will trust your reviews more because then you will tell the truth and not lie to get more free stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I would also like to review a juice or 2 nudge nudge wink wink....... I mean who says no to sample juice....... Ummmm not me



There was a big scandal involving a reviewer years ago where it came out that his reviews where bought. I am not going to name fingers and point faces but his reputation is still to this day very much hammered because of it. basically what i am saying is rather buy and review then get caught in that same trap. thats why so many reviewers today start there reviews with "This product was sent to me" Or "This product was purchased for the..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> Indeed I did - I actually got a pack of 3 before VapeCon because I was struggling to find time to pitstop all my devices - it would have taken me about an hour or two to pitstop and I just ran out of time. So the Mystique came to the rescue.
> 
> Loving it. Flavour is about 7/10 - not quite in the leagues of a Skyline or Dvarw - but the tradeoff is a good one. No pitstopping required - just put on a new tank and off you go. I think I will use it more frequently for those situations where you need to go quickly to an unexpected meeting. Its great and I am enjoying it!



Wow! I think the Mystique's flavour is superb (for most flavours), but of course I haven't vaped a Skyline or Dvarw! The latter must be phenomenal then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Arthster said:


> There was a big scandal involving a reviewer years ago where it came out that his reviews where bought. I am not going to name fingers and point faces but his reputation is still to this day very much hammered because of it. basically what i am saying is rather buy and review then get caught in that same trap. thats why so many reviewers today start there reviews with "This product was sent to me" Or "This product was purchased for the..."


Aaaahhh it makes sense, my reviews would suck anyway

I would go:

I purchased the new RUMPLEFORESKIN MEGA mod from OOM JAPIE'S rook en kook shop

When I press da button I go OOOOHHHH and when I release it I go AWEEEE

the battery door open and closes like a Brakpan garage door. Of so iets

Ek moet eerder nie review nie, mag dalk hofsake en mense se gevoelens seermaak..... Ek hou maar verby

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (4/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Wow! I think the Mystique's flavour is superb (for most flavours), but of course I haven't vaped a Skyline or Dvarw! The latter must be phenomenal then!



You have no idea what you are missing out on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Adephi said:


> You have no idea what you are missing out on.


Don't be shy tell us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

My threads are usually a place where we can have fun and talk nonsense with a hint of serious, I like getting to know you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/9/19)

@SparkySA 

1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes
1. Getting to the venue on time! Im about an hours drive from Heartfelt and have been back and forth since Friday. Also, running out of time to get things like vote counting done etc!

2. When you sneeze is it fruity or desserty?
2.Dessert. As long as it has lemon in it and a sweet note im good. Red Pill did however come out on sunday.

3. What was the wierdest thing you saw at vapecon besides me
3.Timo ODV. I still dont know who he is  Also, I dont recall seeing you.

4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome
4. The smoothness and execution of the event. I did not have any idea about how much preperation and effort and time goes into an event like this. A few of the international vendors all had something similar to tell me i.e. they go to about 45 shows a year and even though VapeCon isnt the biggest it is the best managed and best organised show in the world. (According to a few internationals)

5. If there is one thing you would change or improve what would that be and why?
5. I would like to appoint a rewick apprentice next year to reqick empty devices after a clean and also get me lunch! thankfully the admin team is very thoughtful and they arrange lunch for you when you are unable to get a moment to eat!

6. What is your current vape setup(Addy and mod)
6. currently using a Voyeur reptile with a narca.
My VapeCon carry was 2x pulsars with Narda atties. Got though Friday and Saturday with them.
By Sunday I was exhausted and then a sqrt with a skyfall in the AM and a dani mini with a mystique tank for the afternoon.


@Hooked I personally love the mystique as a grab and go when I dont have time and have been using them for about 2 months now and will continue to use them in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Christos said:


> @SparkySA
> 
> 1. After spending 2 days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes
> 1. Getting to the venue on time! Im about an hours drive from Heartfelt and have been back and forth since Friday. Also, running out of time to get things like vote counting done etc!
> ...


Hey @Christos sorry I missed you at vapecon, I felt like the new guy and I didn't wanna seem awkward, I met @StompieZA @HPBotha @Alex and oom @Silver. @Rob Fisher was like a hurricane off of ritelin so I missed him completely. Well I must commend you guys for pulling off a great VAPECON 2019, it was my first Con or expo ever and I'm glad I left the other other credit card at home otherwise I wouldn't have money for brannas......

Well most of those mods you mentioned you have in your arsenal I have never heard of, thank you for taking the time to answer my silly questions all of the guys I mentioned here are great sport

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Christos said:


> @SparkySA
> 
> 
> 4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome
> ...



@Christos Join the club in loving the Mystique! I wish iJoy would have a stand there next year - If they do I'll buy a whole suitcase full!

It's interesting what the international vendors said about our VapeCon. Fantastic!! That's a feather in our cap! And it's all thanks to the entire team who organised everything!! You're all WINNERS!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Adephi said:


> You have no idea what you are missing out on.



I guess so @Adephi, but I know myself - and there is no ways that I would spend 2 hours wicking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/9/19)

@SparkySA , let me try answering some of these

1. After spending 2 *3* days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes
Early on Friday, it was @Silver 's health and much later, whether or not the setup crew was actually going to finish one of the stands in time for VapeCon. Thankfully, both of them turned out just fine  Considering everything, this year ran quite smoothly with no minor or major crisis rearing it's head.

2. When you sneeze is it fruity or desserty?
Fruity, not that often, and mostly only if there is a hint of menthol or coolant in the mix somewhere. I'd say mostly desserty, but sometimes the sneeze itself would be from a good, clean & punchy menthol or WS23 mix.

3. What was the wierdest thing you saw at vapecon besides me
I used the gents, and there were mirrors when I washed my hands at the basin  
Apart from that, it was probably @Rude Rudi 's face when I tried his '1' Juice and said I could not taste anything... 
Don't worry, I was also severely disappointed and traumatized by that, seeing that everyone else tasting it was blown away. I remember craving a Bar One at times while doing my national service, and it's been a firm favourite of mine for a long time. Some good news is that he will have another one-shot substitute out soon that is right up my alley, and that one I'm 100% sure I would definitely taste and enjoy.

4. Is there something that made you go woowww that's awesome
Yup, plenty, but I need to keep this civil ... 
Seeing @Daniel do some actual work, and not yapping away in front of a camera ? No, no, not that one either. (Sorry bru, could not resist  )
Must be the vendor stands. To mention but a few - The Vaporesso stand was crisp, and looked clean-cut, neat and modern. Riot Squad 's huge TV wall almost had me drawing up a budget for a dedicated home theatre room, but then I heard what the power consumption was  
@Vape Republic 's pristine brilliant back-lit displays also looked very funky and immediately caught your eye. I loved the bar & theme from The Vape Gurus, and Steeped Juice always had quite a flashy image projected in mid-air.

5. If there is one thing you would change or improve what would that be and why?
General attendance and Forum member attendance and take-up of the name tags. I have met quite a few forumites throughout the years, and was looking forward to meeting some others that RSVP'd. Whether they made it to VapeCon or not, I would never know, as there were quite a few name tags left on the tables after the event.


6. What is your current vape setup(Addy and mod)
I'm still rocking an Evic VTC Mini and a Billow v2 most of the time. Fits easily in my pocket, takes a licking and just keeps on ticking.


P.S. Thanks for all the help @Daniel. And the chats and beers of course. All of it highly appreciated by everyone involved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (4/9/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> General attendance and Forum member attendance and take-up of the name tags. I have met quite a few forumites throughout the years, and was looking forward to meeting some others that RSVP'd. Whether they made it to VapeCon or not, I would never know, as there were quite a few name tags left on the tables after the event.



Also noticed this on Sunday as we left. And some of them I did see inside. Seriously guys. The admins put in great effort. Rather don't RSVP.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (4/9/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Rude Rudi 's face when I tried his '1' Juice and said I could not taste anything..



It was also a bit of a disappointment for me. The problem with chocolate is you don't get that creamy texture and its impossible to create with a vape. 

But they had Juniper so all is forgiven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (4/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Also noticed this on Sunday as we left. And some of them I did see inside. Seriously guys. The admins put in great effort. Rather don't RSVP.



On the other hand, I RSVP'd and there was no name tag for me...


----------



## Wesley (4/9/19)

Adephi said:


> It was also a bit of a disappointment for me. The problem with chocolate is you don't get that creamy texture and its impossible to create with a vape.
> 
> But they had Juniper so all is forgiven.



Ah man, Juniper! My life mission now is to recreate this amazing juice. I rarely buy commercial juice anymore, especially something non-tobacco, but I felt no regret in giving them my money for this one.


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @SparkySA , let me try answering some of these
> 
> 1. After spending 2 *3* days at vapecon what was the thing that worried you guys the most but turned out a huge succes
> Early on Friday, it was @Silver 's health and much later, whether or not the setup crew was actually going to finish one of the stands in time for VapeCon. Thankfully, both of them turned out just fine  Considering everything, this year ran quite smoothly with no minor or major crisis rearing it's head.
> ...


Thank you very much for the feedback it is an eye opener to get a sneak peak into the admin side of things just remember things appear smaller in a mirror than what it actually is so don't panic. 

Yes I agree I saw alot of name tags on sunday it took me awhile to find mine. 

Yes I agree riot had a awesome TV and putting that stand at the entrance was a great move on your part(all you guys) 

Riot had amazing MTL salt range that I wanted to buy but those meanies said no, if any of you have an opportunity please start a RIOT and toi-toi till we get those


----------



## Silver (4/9/19)

Wesley said:


> On the other hand, I RSVP'd and there was no name tag for me...



When did you RSVP @Wesley ?
I cut it on Tuesday night and made an announcement that if your tag wasn’t there you should go to the ECIGSSA stand and they would make you one


----------



## antonherbst (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> When did you RSVP @Wesley ?
> I cut it on Tuesday night and made an announcement that if your tag wasn’t there you should go to the ECIGSSA stand and they would make you one



I did see a name tag for @Wesley on saturday when i entered and when i left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (4/9/19)

Silver said:


> When did you RSVP @Wesley ?
> I cut it on Tuesday night and made an announcement that if your tag wasn’t there you should go to the ECIGSSA stand and they would make you one



I RSVP'd sometime in July, didn't catch your announcement. Anyway, wasn't a big deal, the lady was kind enough to sort me out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/9/19)

Adephi said:


> It was also a bit of a disappointment for me. The problem with chocolate is you don't get that creamy texture and its impossible to create with a vape.
> 
> But they had Juniper so all is forgiven.


Me too, Redpill is the only one shot I buy and Juniper the only juice I buy, the rest diy. So I love VM, but I dont like desserts and the 1 and other Malva pudding thing just did not like, but thats personal prefference. In fact thats the only dessert juices I even sampled, just bcause its from VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (4/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> I did see a name tag for @Wesley on saturday when i entered and when i left



I went on the Sunday, guess my RSVP got mixed up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (4/9/19)

Wesley said:


> I went on the Sunday, guess my RSVP got mixed up


Note to self: Find more unique internet alias 
Lucky for me though I was the first Christos there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Aaaahhh it makes sense, my reviews would suck anyway
> 
> I would go:
> 
> ...



Dude that would be a seriously funny review. I think you should do it even if it's for shits and giggles


----------

